# Topics > Medical robotics and AI >  Non-contact thermoacoustic detection of embedded targets

## Airicist

"Non-contact thermoacoustic detection of embedded targets using airborne-capacitive micromachined ultrasonic transducers"

by Hao Nan, Kevin C. Boyle, Nikhil Apte, Miaad S. Aliroteh, Anshuman Bhuyan, Amin Nikoozadeh, Butrus T. Khuri-Yakub and Amin Arbabian
2015

----------


## Airicist

Stanford Engineers Test Tricorder-Like Detector

Published on Nov 9, 2015




> Science fiction popularized the tricorder, a handheld detector that can gather readings from the environment or diagnose disease. Stanford engineers have taken a big step toward developing such a device by combining mild microwaves with sensitive ultrasound to create a safe and portable way detect hidden objects.

----------

